
devRant - sandebert
https://www.devrant.io/feed/algo
======
_jomo
So this Website is nothing but a link to Google Play? The description there
isn't very descriptive and the screenshots are just thumbnails that only let
you guess the layout of the app. Since I don't have Google Play installed, I
can't figure out what it is.

Edit:

Opening the site with a Desktop User-Agent I now see it seems to be a Twitter-
like thing that can be used through a (Desktop) browser just fine. Providing
an app for that is okay, but why force people to use that app? Many websites
already annoy you with a big cover asking you to install their app where you
have to click a tiny little x to actually use the website. That's already bad
UX, but why on earth would you not allow me to use the site with my Phone's
browser at all? I'm now in a situation where I either need to install an App
through Google's Play Store (which I can't), or switch my browser to Desktop
mode and enjoy zooming and sideways scrolling (which I won't). That is just a
horrible thing to do and people seriously need to stop doing it.

[Feel free to submit this to devrant.io]

Other than that, it seems like a fun site (although a couple subreddits might
cover it as well).

~~~
dfoxinator
Right now the feed is only available on desktop web and in both the Android
and iOS app.

------
carlesfe
Cool, just installed it. Reminds me of bash.org, is devRant inspired on it?
Those were the days... ;)

------
degenerate
Smiled at a few things, but the whole 'feed' thing is a major turn-off. It's
like eating cake with a straw. I'll stick to reddit and xkcd when I need a
laugh.

------
leppr
You shouldn't clip the images (or at least not without some visual cue like
fading), especially on a programming-related site where there's bond to be a
lot of pictures of code and other text. This post:
[https://www.devrant.io/rants/59289](https://www.devrant.io/rants/59289) which
is currently on the front page is a good example of why, it took me a while to
figure out I was missing something.

~~~
Washuu
Yep! I was wondering what was going on. Then I clicked on it and was
immediately presented with a pop up modal over the image. It only took two
page views to add that site to my Javascript blacklist.

There is also the problem when the image is squashed. It requires clicking on
the image, which loads a new page with the image still squashed, and then
clicking the image again to get it in a new tab.

------
derFunk
Initial thought after installing: I'd love to see a SSO with Google/GitHub
etc. Creating accounts is so 2012 ;)

~~~
askopress
And what are you going to do when that third party (Google/Github/whatever)
goes out of business? Still so 2012?

~~~
derFunk
I'm then going to switch to another SSO devRant will be offering after one
service shut down.

------
stared
It reminds me [http://codecrap.com/](http://codecrap.com/)

Also - is it like this app is more like a reddit channel? (Or is there some
more added value?)

------
protomyth
Is there an RSS feed? The feed link doesn't seem to do anything.

~~~
robbyking
Are you using Ghostery, uBlock, or something similar? One of those may be
blocking sideloading of content.

~~~
protomyth
uBlock, but I turned it off with the same result. I'm not sure real sure why
someone would side load and RSS feed.

------
Deskwarrior
Cool app!

